# Betta fry and gourami fry, 2 weeks apart!



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

So, a little over 2 weeks ago, my first betta fry hatched. I now have 40+ Orange dot fry from Carnelian, largest is just under 1/2 inch, all are fat and happy, eating banana worms and vinegar eels, started on frozen BBS. They are in a 10g plastic spawning box.
5days ago, my trio of 3 spot gouramis...1 blue male, 1 blue female, and 1 gold female....decided to spawn (the 2 blues). They were in a 29g community tank w/many other predators including a male betta and rainbow fish. I moved everyone out of tank except the male gourami, the gold female gourami( she was so fat that if she didn't spawn, she'd have died!), and a clown loach that evaded capture. The blue and gold finally spawned about 12hrs later. I turned off filters, air stone strip, lowered water level, and put in a sponge filter on low so it wouldn't affect the eggs or fry adversely.

Now I have, I'm guessing, about 500+ little gourami fry that are growing like mad! Soon, they will all be free swimming and I will remove dad and I will be able to get clown loach out as well. I think the male is a very good papa, he must not have eaten any babies; there are so many! 

My question is: can I put my 2week old betta fry in the 29g w/gourami fry? After I remove male gourami and clown loach, of course. I know I will have to monitor for aggression as they get older. I just wonder if these 2 anabantoids can share the same grow out tank because it would be nice to consolidate the fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I wouldn't :/


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I respect your opinions...out of curiosity, why?
Is it because they are different species, or different ages...or is it just that you would want to monitor the betta fry more intensely...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it may be that one could grow much more rapid than the other and end up eating the other? I am not sure on Jose reason but he is a breeder. Unless you are up to experiment and may lose fry I wouldn't. Though like I said, you could experiment and find if you can or not.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Like I said, I respect MrVs opinions since he is a breeder and he always gives good advice...I was just hoping for reasoning since that is how I learn things...by application not necessarily by 'law'...I like reasons because I am not part of the 98% sheeple out there that take all opinions as laws written in stone...
You give good advice as well, kfryman. Actually everyone does a good job on this forum, hence why I posted this question, so thank you.

I don't know...I gave the gouramis privacy to spawn as an experiment, but to risk the lives I am responsible for...I don't know if an experiment is worth that...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That's why I simply wouldn't if you are afraid to lose any. Especially if you put all the work in, for the betta fry you could get a sterlite tub. They are great for fry, though they don't allow a totally clear site of them.

I am one that doesn't like to just say okay and not do it. I like to research or if I can't find it out I may try it, only if I am certain that their will be no deaths, though their is always the possibility.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Well the betta fry won't outgrow their tub for awhile...the gourami fry could probably used a pond...I swear there are more of them every time I look, lol...
I guess I'll do more research. It's not an emergent thing, just a curiosity, and a time saver having all fry in the same place ...I can always monitor both populations awhile longer and combine if it looks favorable, and monitor throughout out the day....of course, right now, the gourami fry are miniature, if larger in number; the bettas couldn't eat them all if they tried and they are so tiny, the gouramis couldn't hurt bettas yet....but(isn't there always!) How would I catch all of one group only to separate them again if it doesn't work...
YEP, I'm nuts and I need to do more research and monitoring of the 2 populations!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Really once mixed you won't really tell in the early stages what is what, unless you know what both look like and their differences.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry for no explanation (was in a hurry). Even a few hours older in age in the fish world is a big difference. The gouramis are going to be hittng a growth spurt in a couple of weeks with proper feeding and water changes and once they start growing theyll devour everything (just my experiences with bettas but Im sure gouramis are not much different). 

The betta fry require a bit more attention since they are generally weak during the first 10 days. Food must be in good amounts and new water added slowly over a few days time to fill the tank and then youll be able to see and moniter them a bit more easily.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you both for your input! I didn't think of it all so I am glad I asked. The bettas are already beginning to show color, a little irridescence and they are flesh coloured, not the white grey they started as. The gouramis are much smaller and dark grey but I think they are already more developed than the bettas...
1. Did you know that gourami eggs float...so if something disturbs water, like human chasing cories, eggs will enter water column then float back to surface!
2. The male doesn't always build a bubble nest but he will guard it and take care of young...he attacks my hand when I put banana worms in water or netted a fish too close to nest.
3. As soon as they hatch, the fry swim all over top of aquarium, rarely falling. They swim within top inch of water and rest on edges of floating plants.
4. During mating, the male curves around female, similar to bettas, but he makes a U around her middle and squeezes so hard that he trembles.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I want to breed gouramis one day


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll keep you posted on their development and trade you information since you're already helping me with betta questions . So far its fun and interesting to note the differences between the breeds.


----------



## ravenwinds (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, and if you want blue, gold, or hybrids let me know because I think I'll have a lot of fish to sell/trade/give away to everyone I know and will meet!


----------

